# Shooting Trap/Skeet alone?



## rubicon_in_ga (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm one of those guys that prefers to do things alone.  I hunt alone, I fish alone, I kayak alone, I offroad alone.  I just enjoy the time by myself.  So I've been wanting to get more into bird hunting, but I have no real wing shooting experience.  I got a BassPro gift card for Christmas, and I saw the Trius 1-Step Target Thrower.  All the reviews on BP are good, but I can only find two videos (by the same guy) on Youtube showing how it works.  Looks like you can launch the clays with shotgun in hand and practice by yourself without having to pay at a range or have someone else launch your targets for you.  Just wondering ya'lls thoughts.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like a winner to me.

I've been toying with the idea of getting one of those $400 Do-All throwers that hooks up to a battery - you just step on a switch for each throw.  Just can't make myself do it though.

This thing is much cheaper and reviews look pretty good.  If you get one, how about posting up your thoughts.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it going to change the flight angles by itself or will you need someone else to do it ? Thats the important part, surprise and angle of the clay.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 5, 2011)

My experience is that you will grow tired of the targets it throws real quickly.  The only targets you can shoot are straight away targets thrown from right at your feet.  You can vary the elevation but that's about all.  Go to a skeet field and shoot low station 7 100 times in a row, and see how much fun it is.

There are some very inexpensive 12 volt battery operated traps with foot controls that you can shoot any angle you want, one made by Do All.  I don't know if BP carries them, but you should look.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jan 5, 2011)

2506 mentions some good points about the various angles, etc.

Anything you can do to improve hand-eye coordination will help.

Heck, friend's kid got a "Big Buck Hunter" game for Christmas.  Plug and play type.  Not Wii or Playstation connected.  Comes with a little pump shotgun.  Played it over the weekend.  It has several practice games that include frog flippin', duck hunting and things of that nature.  Never did play the deer hunting side of the game.  About $30 to $40 or so at Walmart and Target.  Anyway, about 10 of us playing.  Interestingly, the best shooter out in the dove field consistently won.  Other regular dove/bird hunters outperformed the others as well.


----------



## jackherber (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm not trying to be a wise guy or anything BUT I have thrown clay birds for myself with one of those plastic hand throwers. You can do it while holding the gun in one hand and throwing with the other. A couple of possitive things here 1)you MUST have the safety on 2) the birds are kind of out there by the time you get the gun up 3) it sure simulates real life 'cause I'm caught by surprise most of the time anyway. Usually have the gun in some awkward position when something goes out (no, it's not pointed in an unsafe direction).


----------

